#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Disussie avond & Oriental dance party

## emirshams

*Persbericht*
Op 27 mei 2009 vanaf 17.30 uur organiseert Stichting Secret Garden samen
met Stadsdeel Slotervaart een discussie avond over de uitvoering van de
nota homobeleid in Slotervaart. De heer A. Marcouch , stadsdeel
voorzitter, zal daarbij aanwezig zijn. Ook vertegenwoordigers van de
verschillende partijen en organisaties zullen aan de discussie deelnemen.
Meer weten, neem contact op met Secret Garden.

========================================

*MR /Miss Jamal (Beauty)*
Jamal is het Arabisch woord voor schoonheid of Beauty en dat is het thema van de volgende Oriental Dance Party.
Iedereen is uitgenodigd om deel te nemen aan deze **Jamal** wedstrijd (m/v). Kom dan in een aparte kleding ( Trationeel of ouderwetskleding, uniform
.....etc - dus alles kan en alles mag) en de beste kostuum windt een
prijs. De deelnemers kunnen zich aanmelden via deze e-mail adres of de avond zelf en ze krijgen een nummer en het publiek gaat op hen stemmen. Later in de avond wordt de winnaar bekent.

*De prijs*: een diner voor twee persoon in restaurant Rainarai (de nomadische
keuken van Algerije  www.rainarai.nl) en een jaar gratis toegang tot al
onze activiteiten.
De orintaalse muziek liefhebbers, kunnen genieten van muziek uit
verschillende Arabisch landen, Turkje en het verre oosten.
RAI, Chaabi, Sharqi, Baladi en Turks zijn de muziek de we draaien.

*Optredens*:
- *Gloria Eaublanche* de winnares van Miss Colour 2009
- *Zafira*, Belly dancer, presenteert: Amani el Omr & Tahet el Shebbak

Datum: *03 mei 2009*
Locatie: Club Church  Kerkstraat 52  Amsterdam
Aanvang vanaf: 20.30 uur
Entre: van 20.30 uur tot 21.00 uur GRATIS. Na 21.00 uur  5,-
Iedereen is van van harte welkom

----------

